# Губанов - "Когда идет дождь"



## _Scandalli_ (12 Янв 2013)

Может у кого - нибудь есть?


----------



## lelikbolik (12 Янв 2013)

да есть!рукопись Виктора Губанова, пишите в личку [email protected]


----------



## nightwolf94 (25 Дек 2013)

вышлите мне пожалуйста буду очень благодарен!!))


----------



## burdusha (25 Дек 2013)

Вышлите мне пожалуйста на [email protected] буду очень благодарен.


----------



## alex_cantus (24 Мар 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## grigoriys (29 Янв 2015)

Господа, кто-нибудь может помочь с нотами "Джазовой пьесы" В. Губанова?


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Янв 2015)

grigoriys (29.01.2015, 21:47) писал:


> Господа, кто-нибудь может помочь с нотами "Джазовой пьесы" В. Губанова?


Вот по теме ((( Губанов - "Когда идет дождь" )) в сборн. печат.ноты не рукопись,джаз.пьесы может кто еще и выложит.


----------



## grigoriys (30 Янв 2015)

grigoriys (29.01.2015, 21:47) писал:


> Господа, кто-нибудь может помочь с нотами "Джазовой пьесы" В. Губанова?


Эта пьеса не является частью сюиты!


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Янв 2015)

grigoriys (30.01.2015, 16:20) писал:


> grigoriys|29.01.2015, 21:47 писал:
> 
> 
> > Господа, кто-нибудь может помочь с нотами "Джазовой пьесы" В. Губанова?
> ...


 А я и не утверждаю,что ((( Эта пьеса не является частью сюиты![/quote] )),хочу пояснить по части своего собщения№ 7 от 29. 01. 2015. Вот по теме ((( Губанов - "Когда идет дождь" )) в сборн. печат.ноты не рукопись,джаз.пьесы может кто еще и выложит.
V_Gubanov_Retro-syuita_1.pdf [3.74 Mb] Загрузок: 60 )).Страница посвящена ( Губанов - "Когда идет дождь" ),добродушный и уважаемый (( lelikbolik )) пишет (( да есть!рукопись Виктора Губанова, пишите в личку [email protected] )) и естественно раздает рукописные ноты обратившимся коллегам (nightwolf94),(burdusha),(alex_cantus) и другие.Неизвестный автор файла ( V_Gubanov_Retro-syuita_1.pdf [3.74 Mb ) при сканировании предпочтение назван.файла отдал сюите ,я бы назвал просто (Sbornik V/GUBANOV),на изменен.названий и расширений у меня просто нет времени.Так в этом сборнике имеються печатные ноты (( : Губанов - "Когда идет дождь")),название на украинском,так,как украинское издание.Данный сборник в этой теме скачали 60 посетителей форума,а что касаеться темы (Ретро-сюита В.Губанов.),то как высказываеться КАНЕВСКИЙ на ТV,то это другая уже тема,в разделе Нот,была открыта Никитой Гонтаренко и уже давно закрыта В.Карнитским,там 69 скачиваний данного сборника выложенного там.Итог - 129 музыкантов оказались счастливы по своему.
Вот и все,а в моем сообщ.№7 написано после ЗАПЯТОЙ ((,джаз.пьесы может кто еще и выложит )) И какая цель меня огорчать,я так и не понял - хотел как лучше, а вот вышло как всегда.С уважением - Kosthenko.


----------

